# Over 40 countries to attend defence exhibition in Pakistan



## FalconsForPeace

Around 90 delegations from 43 countries, including Russia and China, will attend a mega defence expo starting on Tuesday in Karachi where Pakistan will showcase some of its indigenously-built defence equipment like battle tank Al-Khalid and JF-17 Thunder fighter jet.

About 418 firms, including 261 from 34 foreign countries and 157 from Pakistan, will showcase their latest defense equipment at the four-day event.

The 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) received an overwhelming response from exhibitors as well as delegations from around the globe, said Commodore Tahir Javed, media director of the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO), Ministry of Defense Production.

He said 30 high-level teams comprising defence ministers, defence secretaries and services chiefs are attending the biennial event.


“The defence industries of Turkey, China, Russia, North America, South America, Europe and Asia will have a significant presence,” he said.

Nine new countries which include Luxembourg, Denmark, Belarus, Poland, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Belgium, Nigeria and Romania are also attending the event.

Some of the major indigenously developed products to be showcased at the event include battle tank Al-Khalid, JF-17 Thunder, Super Mushshak and K-8 aircraft, Fast Attack Craft Missile boats, UAVs, armored personnel carriers and premium grade military hardware.

Besides showcasing of products, there will be several high-level meetings among foreign delegates, key government officials and participants on the sidelines for forging alliances in defence production.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...in-pakistan/story-Y64mjRjLea8pEuYNjVX4BP.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amazing number of Visitors and certainly great diversity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Thanks to the Indian "super heroes", Pak is getting increasingly isolated from all sorts of staffs one by one - the last one being "isolation" itself!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suff Shikan

Isolation at its Peak


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Its amazing,A large number of visitors are there.


----------

